# O2 Prepaid und Telefonauskunft



## der1910 (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Vor wenigen Wochen habe ich eine Mahnung von irgendwelchen Anwälten  bekommen. Sie wollten rund 50€ von mir, da ich eine alte Telefonrechnung  nicht beglichen haben soll. 4,21€ soll ich an die Telefonauskunft von 11880 vertelefoniert haben. Zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt besaß ich allerdings nur ein prepaid-Handy von O2. Eine Rechnung habe ich nicht erhalten, keine sms, nix. Mein Anruf bei 11880 ist weit über ein Jahr her. Noch Monate nach dem angeblichen Anruf war ich unter meiner damaligen Anschrift erreichbar. Plötzlich also diese Forderung der Anwälte. Nun frage ich mich: geht das überhaupt? Es wurde doch sonst auch alles vom Guthaben abgebucht.

Noch etwas macht mich stutzig: seit kurzem habe ich einen Mobilfunkvertrag und wenige Tage vor Erhalt der anwaltlichen Mahnung bzgl. des 11880-Telefonats von vor einem Jahr war eine Brutto-Rechnung in exakt der angemahnten Höhe für mein derzeitiges Telefon angefallen - die ich erst zum Ende des Monats, also nach Erhalt der anwaltlichen Mahnung - von meinem Konto habe abbuchen lassen. Ich gehe mal stark von einem Betrugsversuch aus, da ich mich weder daran erinnern kann jemals 11880 angerufen zu haben, noch für möglich halte, dass hier eine extra-Rechnung für die Telefonauskunft kommt - bzw. über ein Jahr später als Abmahnspezis verschriene Anwälte Forderungen stellen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Aufklärungen und Tipps!


----------

